

Ask HN: What did you think of Silicon Valley Episode 2?  - ycmike


======
shopinterest
Somewhat worse than the first. Mike Judge still has this thing for African-
American sex workers and what not in his movies & shows.... (I'm sure there
has to be a better way to add diversity to the show, but Mochaccino and her
ummm..driver? wasn't it) Richard sometimes acts like a mentally ill founder.
You cannot be this stupid out of college, even with severe Aspergers. Jared
seems needed by the team and if they can make Big Head a long term villain,
that would be awesome. Will keep watching.

~~~
ycmike
Yeah this is a strange fascination and yeah I can see why they want to add
diversity to a show that would naturally not have much.

I must admit Richard is rather frustrating at times. I know I should root for
him but man as a leader I hope he really grows. Although I suppose you could
see that a little as the episode ended.

The idea of having Big Head on the inside also seems an interesting plot line
to me.

------
hath995
I didn't think it was very good. Most of the attempts at humor were based
around bizarre, unrealistic, and degrading social stereotypes. It lacked the
cleverness the first episode had.

~~~
ycmike
I can agree somewhat that episode 2 did not have that special something.

An alternative idea I have is that many of use forget what it is like to watch
one episode every week instead of getting the whole season at one time. It is
painful actually and you really dissect each episode more.

------
jwsgt
I found it painful to watch. He is relying too heavily on tech stereo-types
(brogrammers, socially inept hackers, nutty cult like VC’s, etc.). As much as
I like Proscha Coleman (Mochaccino) her scene seems REALLY out of place. The
only thing I liked was basic idea of corporate warfare/espionage and the
product being compression algorithm. Which a lot of people, myself included,
are working on. I feel it’s missing a lot of good comic opportunities in favor
of the cheap joke.

------
wz3chen
Really depressing. Wasn't expecting it to be so after watching episode 1.

